# Galleon author pulls a Jerry Rice



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

http://galleon.tv/component/option,com_jd-wp/Itemid,62/

Galleon author calls it quits! Now I didn't find anything on mu search but if someone else posted this then I apologize.

JERRY RICE = A Hall a famer who retired.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=287036


----------

